# What do you guys think of Joshua Bell?



## Itullian

I don't have any of his recordings and was wondering what your opinion of his playing was.
thanks


----------



## stevens

He is great and he looks like me (seriously)


----------



## PetrB

stevens said:


> He is great and he looks like me (seriously)


Really? Are you a forty-six year old male whose looks are androgynous and appear as if you are not emotionally or physically much older than fifteen?


----------



## stevens

PetrB said:


> Really? Are you a forty-six year old male whose looks are androgynous and appear as if you are not emotionally or physically much older than fifteen?


1) You mean "looks like" requires exact same age?
2) Androgyn? I dont think so...Ok i dont look like a metal head or an old honky-tonky chap. Do you?
3) Androgyn? Do you have any hangups there?
4) "emotionally or physically much older than fifteen". Have you met him? Did you tell him?


----------



## fjf

I remember that time when he played the Bach partitas in the Washington subway. He made a few bucks and said later that he could (after all) make a living as an street artist. He seems a funny guy.


----------



## JACE

I saw him perform in concert many years ago. (Prokofiev's violin sonatas with Olli Mustonen.) I was impressed.

I don't think I have any of his recordings though.


----------



## Haydn man

Seen him this year with the ASMF in Manchester
They did Brahm's Violin Concerto, which both my wife (not easily impressed) and I thought was superb


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Joshua Bell was the chap who did the busking experiment, wasn't he? The one where nobody noticed he was a world-famous violinist. Nice playing, though. I think it's on Classic FM's website.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Joshua Bell was the chap who did the busking experiment, wasn't he? The one where nobody noticed he was a world-famous violinist. Nice playing, though. I think it's on Classic FM's website.


Yes. They were oblivious to his playing. He tried it a second time recently, but this time he got noticed.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Yes. They were oblivious to his playing. He tried it a second time recently, but this time he got noticed.


I expect that's because they had heard about his first attempt.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I expect that's because they had heard about his first attempt.


Yes. They weren't about to be proven insensitive and musically illiterate a second time.


----------



## Albert7

Sorry but I think that he is a hack violinist.


----------

